# WEDS wheel mystery



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a set of wheels that I have yet to find any information on. I know they are WEDS but what the hell are these rims?
They are 5 spoke 3-piece 18x8.5 rims and on each spoke it says something different.
1) Adula
2) 45718
3) Soave
4) Routa
5) looks like a band symbol of some sort (MR? or MC?)

























What rims are these (series)? I have searched for a long ass time trying to figure out any information about these rims. Anyone have any ideas on where to find these?



_Modified by Cherb32 at 4:08 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (Cherb32)*

email memoryfab or RBwheels. maybe they know?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_email memoryfab or RBwheels. maybe they know?

Did. Memoryfab never got back to me and RB doesnt know either


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (Cherb32)*

I think im gonna go ahead and say these are indeed rare. Theres absolutely nothing online with any of the words or number printed on the spokes. These may be very old rims


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (Cherb32)*

Whatever they are they look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (lowbudget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowbudget* »_Whatever they are they look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im with this guy.
start refinishing those bad boys


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (eurotrsh)*

found this in another thread. he said he didnt know the name either.
if it doenst help at all, atleast you can see a finished set.

_Quote, originally posted by *London Dub* »_Refinishing WEDS is where its at:
From: 








To:
























To this:
























Mine were 18x8.5, 18x10, and so old, even WEDS didn't know the name of them.... lol


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (DFdub Vdub)*

Wow those look sweet as a finished set!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the find. I eventually gave up on the search. i sent pics to wheel companies and still waiting to hear from them. California wheels told me that it may be a set that is either 10 or more years old so information may not be available anymore since the wheel isnt sold here in the US. So i guess Im at a dead end. Thanks for your help you guys!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

no problem man
i thought they looked familiar and i had just seen them in another thread


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

remind me of sterns http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

Yeah they kind of do look like sterns. I just wish i knew where to buy one more of these rims


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

So its no dice from either wheel company about any info on the wheels. I guess ill just give up and rock them on the rabbit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

Guess I have one of the rarest rims on Vortex/US since there isnt even a website with these rims on it


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_Guess I have one of the rarest rims on Vortex/US since there isnt even a website with these rims on it

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think Wed's in general are somewhat rare on VW's
ive only found a couple of people with Farmas and they were selling/sold a set


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

Yeah i hardly see Weds on VW either. I think Ive only seen like 2 sets of Farmas on VW's


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks like you've lucked out... They look like they're in really good condition too. 
What are planning on doing with them? Fully polished?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Looks like you've lucked out... They look like they're in really good condition too. 
What are planning on doing with them? Fully polished?

Well i was thinking about getting new lips for them so they can be 18x9. Im gonna keep the faces silver, since the paint is perfect (i think they have been painted before i got them), and my 08 rabbit is reflex silver so all im looking forward to is boring out the lug holes and new lips......and definltely polished. Once Im able to get coils Ill get wider lips and poke a bit. Right now springs will put me way too close to the fender when going over bumps


_Modified by Cherb32 at 3:27 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_Yeah i hardly see Weds on VW either. I think Ive only seen like 2 sets of Farmas on VW's

I have a set sitting next to me


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

Sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dont ever let those go!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Cherb32)*









almost finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Siiiiiiickl!


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_found this in another thread. he said he didnt know the name either.
if it doenst help at all, atleast you can see a finished set.


the wheels posted were mine originally, i searched for info to no avail, bought em in 05 off ebay....they were listed as mitsubishi wheels, guy didnt know **** about em, bought em for like 350 ish shipped then sold em to london dub later on and he refinished
my set was staggered unlike yours
















sorry i couldnt be of more help, they are dope, wondered what the centercaps looked like
edit LOL, i see you posted in my age old thread








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2203090










_Modified by Bart Taylor at 4:39 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (Bart Taylor)*

that looks really good! I want to buy barrels to make mine wider. Id probably have to get coils first or i can say goodbye to my fenders


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (Cherb32)*

have you posted on a nissan or honda forum?
they are a JDM wheel company and might have better chance for info there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (DFdub Vdub)*

yeah ive posted on JDM websites and no one knows either. Called WEDS, called Memoryfab, called RB wheels, called California wheels, called the few wheel whores I know, searched the internet.....and still no dice on any information


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_yeah ive posted on JDM websites and no one knows either. Called WEDS, called Memoryfab, called RB wheels, called California wheels, called the few wheel whores I know, searched the internet.....and still no dice on any information

wow ...
atleast you know not many people will be running the same wheels as you


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
wow ...
atleast you know not many people will be running the same wheels as you









Yeah....thats the good part about all of this. But I do want a 5th wheel (just in case one gets trashed somehow) Thats the main reason why i wanna know exactly what these are as well as where to buy one. But I guess thats out the window














So far from what I know/seen in vortex is that these sell for at least 2k.....hell anything above 1k is good since I bought them for 200 bucks


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: WEDS wheel mystery (Cherb32)*

contact AUTOPLUS in Daly City. Philip (owner) was one of the 1st distributor of this wheels. 
hope that helps


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

good luck on the fifth wheel, the set i bought had centers with different offsets/brake clearance front and rear
BTW...... with my mkv i found another set of mystery wheels....i dont even know the manufacturer of these....


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

Looks like wheels that came of of an old school Lamborghini Diablo (1990's)


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

I hate myself for having to sell them! Make 'em look sexy for me bud!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (CRUIZ2007)*

dude once i get them finished ill let you rock em for a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tried to call you yesterday and see if you wanted to crash the Honda meet Thurs. LOL make em feel like they need to trade in their crap for a Dub!


_Modified by Cherb32 at 8:17 AM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_Looks like wheels that came of of an old school Lamborghini Diablo (1990's)


no ma'am, they are aftermarket from japan, but don't have much more info than that....found a guy in liverpool with a set on his mkIV, and a guy that had em on a 300zx he imported from japan but no other info


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

Nice!! Are they 2 piece? 3 piece? What are you planning on doing to them? Seems like japan has a lot of wheels out there that are still floating around from time to time that are rare. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ive started to look for another set of wheels while I fix these......I think im becoming a wheel hooker.....*one rank down from a wheel whore*


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

3 piece, i dunno if i am gonna refinish em or not.....


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_








almost finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Found those
WEDS Farmas DP-V8
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index....+SaLe
and
http://www.wheelspecs.com/Farmas-DP-V8_wm1097.aspx

Apparently they arent sold in the US either


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

Ahhh I have a very small lead. LOL found the rims on Japan ebay
http://page15.auctions.yahoo.c...75588
Images from the Japanese auction
















So officially they are Adulas,


_Modified by Cherb32 at 4:48 PM 3-18-2009_


----------

